# [OT] Die Deutsche Sprache - Der Pisa Thread!

## Ezekeel

Hi, 

hier mal wieder etwas OT, aber so oft wie das hier falsch geschrieben wird dachte ich mal, dass es ein wenig der Aufklärung bedarf was die Deutsche Sprache anbelangt. Keine Sorge ich bin auch nicht perfekt, vor allem meine Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht, aber DAS sollte man beachten!!!! 

seid und seit

-> seid ist ein verb (tunwort) 

Bsp.: Ihr seid alle ein wenig schlauer wenn ihr das hier lest.

-> seit als Zeitwort

Bsp.: Seit dem ich das Internet kenne vertauschen viele seid und seit.

und noch zuletzt:

Paket=deutsch; Package=english; Packet=nix gut, da falsch!!! 

Würd mich freuen wenn sich das einige zu herzen nehmen. Ich bin alles andere als in Deutsch sonderlich gut und auch sonst bin ich kein Klugscheisser oder jemand der auf alles allzu genau achtet, aber das sind einfach 2 Wörter die doch so schwer nicht zu verstehen sein dürften, oder?!

----------

## nillsen

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und noch zuletzt:
> 
> Paket=deutsch; Package=english; Packet=nix gut, da falsch!!! 
> ...

 

Also ich habe:

```

0% packet loss
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Gewissermaßen hat er ja Recht und wir haben das ja auch schon mehrfach durchgenommen.

Es ist das gleiche wie "funzt", "probs" usw. Von der abartigen Sprache in Chats möchte ich ja gar nicht mehr reden ("rockt", "rulez" und der ganze Kram).

Man kann es zwar Leuten nicht verbieten ihre Sprache auf ein Niveau runterzuschrauben, dass selbst Affen es verstehen und die Leute sich damit wunderbar toll fühlen (muss sich nicht jeder angesprochen fühlen), aber wenn ich das teiweise lese/höre wird mir ehrlich gesagt schlecht.

Ein weiteres Problem das ständig auftaucht (und was mich stört) ist zum Beispiel die Verwendung von dem Begriff "Laptop". Die Dinger gibts nicht mehr. Da könnt ihr auch auf den Kopf stellen. Heute heissen die "Notebook".

```

Laptop Wörtlich: Auf dem Schoß  Computer, der so klein und leicht konzipiert ist, daß er wie eine Aktentasche transportiert und auf dem Schoß bedient werden kann. Der besonders flache Bildschirm bei den Laptops wird durch LCD-, DSTN-, HPA-, TFT-Technik oder Plasmabildschirm realisiert. Zwischenzeitlich wurde der Laptop durch das noch handlichere Notebook ersetzt, und die Handhelds  befinden sich am Ende des Jahrtausends in den Startlöchern.

Quelle: glossar.de (wenn der Text auch älter ist, aber richtig ist er immer noch)

```

----------

## ian!

So. Nun darf ich aber auch mal meckern. Einen solchen Thread starten und dann direkt im Topic schon einen Regelverstoß begehen. Das haben wir gerne. Ein Ausrufezeichen reicht. Ich habe die drei mal durch eins ersetzt. -- Ich bin Admin, ich darf das.  :Wink: 

Auch wenn wir einen Thread bereits hatten, lasse ich diesen mal auf solange hier nicht wieder die Welt untergeht und sich alle zoffen. (Siehe 'Intes Meckerecke(n)'.)

----------

## slyght

Joar, das ist leider üebrall so...

Nicht umsonst gibt's die Seite www.seitseid.de schon seit Ewigkeiten...

Noch so ein beliebter Fehler ist, Standard mit t zu schreiben   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein weiteres Problem das ständig auftaucht (und was mich stört) ist zum Beispiel die Verwendung von dem Begriff "Laptop". Die Dinger gibts nicht mehr. Da könnt ihr auch auf den Kopf stellen. Heute heissen die "Notebook".

 

Ich glauben, das wissen nur die wenigsten, und dazu zähle ich mich auch   :Embarassed:  das wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Und was ist eigentlich der Unterschied? Ich dachte, es wären beide dasselbe.

----------

## tm130

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bsp.: Seit dem ich das Internet kenne vertauschen viele seid und seit.
> 
> 

 

www.deppenleerzeichen.de  :Razz: 

----------

## nillsen

 *tm130 wrote:*   

>  *Ezekeel wrote:*   
> 
> Bsp.: Seit dem ich das Internet kenne vertauschen viele seid und seit.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Auch immer wieder gerne: http://www.apostroph.de/   "nillsen's" Lieblingslink  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glauben, das wissen nur die wenigsten, und dazu zähle ich mich auch   das wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Und was ist eigentlich der Unterschied? Ich dachte, es wären beide dasselbe.

 

Ja, die meisten (selbst Hardwarehändler) verwenden immer noch das Wort "Laptop". Ich habe schon Shops gesehen, in denen das eine eigene Kategorie war.

Laptops waren die alten Notebooks, die noch liebevoll "Schlepptop" genannt wurden. Es gab damals auch größere Kästen (nicht ganz so gross wie in der neuen Dell-Werbung  :Smile: ), die direkt in dem Koffer eingebaut waren.

Das Notebook ist im Prinzip die neuere, leichtere, kleinere und handlichere Variante des Laptops.

http://www.sprengmeister.org/computer/ibm-laptop/7.JPG

http://www.fing.uach.mx/examenes/DisAlgoritmos/images/hardware/laptop.jpg

Leider waren das die einzigsten 2 Bilder eines richtigen Laptops, die ich auf 38 Seiten Bilder Suche bei google finden konnte.

----------

## amne

Googlefight kann nicht irren.  :Wink: 

Wie man an den Zahlen sieht, hat sich aber auch der Laptop in den allgemeinen Sprachgebraucht integriert, selbst wenn die ursprüngliche Bedeutung gewandelt hat.

Was mir immer wieder Schwierigkeiten macht ist das Doppel-d bei address (en) und das Einfach-d bei Adresse (de).

----------

## 76062563

Ein weiterer Fehler der nervt:

Mann != man

Es heisst:

Man kann sich mal irren.

aber:

Mann, bist du schlau.

Wirklich!Last edited by 76062563 on Fri Sep 10, 2004 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sas

 *Ragin wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   
> 
> Ich glauben, das wissen nur die wenigsten, und dazu zähle ich mich auch   das wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Und was ist eigentlich der Unterschied? Ich dachte, es wären beide dasselbe. 
> 
> Ja, die meisten (selbst Hardwarehändler) verwenden immer noch das Wort "Laptop". Ich habe schon Shops gesehen, in denen das eine eigene Kategorie war.
> ...

 In erster Linie ist 'Laptop' mal ein Trademark von - ich glaube - Toshiba. Von daher ist es kein Wunder, dass sich über die anderen Hersteller ein alternativer Begriff etabliert hat. Heute ist beides gleichbedeutend.

Abgesehen davon finde ich es ganz schön dämlich, sich über die Rechschreibung anderer zu echauffieren, dabei fortlaufend Zeichensetzungsfehler zu machen und gleichzeitig herauszuposaunen, dass man auch die Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht beherrscht.

----------

## Ragin

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Abgesehen davon finde ich es ganz schön dämlich, sich über die Rechschreibung anderer zu echauffieren, dabei fortlaufend Zeichensetzungsfehler zu machen und gleichzeitig herauszuposaunen, dass man auch die Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht beherrscht.

 

Hat er ja geschrieben, dass er da nicht perfekt ist  :Smile: .

Ihm gings ja in erster Linie um Dinge wie seid und seit  :Smile: .

----------

## Sas

Ja ist klar, vielleicht kam ich auch etwas unbeherrscht rüber, aber ich meine: Warum erlaubt er es sich die Grenze zu ziehen, was OK ist (Groß- und Kleinschreibung "!!!!") und was nicht?

----------

## Realmaker

Also bei mir klappen ja regelmäßig die Fußnägel hoch, wenn ich Sachen wie "Grafik Karte" oder "Song's" (ich bezieh mich hier auf den Apostroph, wobei das Anglizismus an sich auch schon schlimm ist) lesen muss.

Ihr kennt die Seiten zwar vielleicht schon, es wurden ja auch schon welche gepostet, aber bitte nehmt sie euch zu Herzen:

www.deppenapostroph.de

www.deppenleerzeichen.de

----------

## Earthwings

phpbb unterstützt doch die Zensur bestimmter Worte. Wie wäre es, "Packete" etc. dort einzutragen? Statt "Packet" erscheint dann "Pa*****" im Posting. Der Text selbst wird nicht verändert, d.h. die Suchfunktion funktioniert trotzdem. Im C++ Forum [1] wird das schon länger erfolgreich mit Worten wie "Standart" oder "vorraus" praktiziert und soll ne tolle Wirkung haben   :Laughing: 

[1] http://www.c-plusplus.de/forum

----------

## mrsteven

Dann k*** man aber b*** g** nichts m*** lesen...  :Wink: 

Probleme mit dieser Zensur haben eher die Leute, die das lesen sollen.

----------

## Ragin

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Ja ist klar, vielleicht kam ich auch etwas unbeherrscht rüber, aber ich meine: Warum erlaubt er es sich die Grenze zu ziehen, was OK ist (Groß- und Kleinschreibung "!!!!") und was nicht?

 

Tja...wie gesagt, solche Beiträge hatten wir schon oft. Gebracht hat es nie was. Warum er das sagt kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.

Sicher ist es bei so manchem Forumsmitglied schwer ihm nicht eine Mail zu schreiben, dass er sich endlich einmal einen Duden kaufen soll, aber bringen tut das im Endeffekt nichts.

Warum ärgerst du dich dann so?

Es war nur wieder einmal ein hilfloser Versuch eine bessere Sprache in das Forum zu bekommen. Sei froh, dass er noch nicht geschrieben hat, dass das hier nicht rockt und das die rulez voll im Arsch sind, da man hier keine krass fetten Worte liest, die in einem megafetten Deutsch geschrieben wurden...

----------

## neonknight

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Noch so ein beliebter Fehler ist, Standard mit t zu schreiben  

 

Autsch, das schmerzt jedesmal tierisch in den Augen...

Denn eine Standarte ist eigentlich immer noch ein Fähnchen.

----------

## Realmaker

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> phpbb unterstützt doch die Zensur bestimmter Worte. Wie wäre es, "Packete" etc. dort einzutragen? Statt "Packet" erscheint dann "Pa*****" im Posting. Der Text selbst wird nicht verändert, d.h. die Suchfunktion funktioniert trotzdem. Im C++ Forum [1] wird das schon länger erfolgreich mit Worten wie "Standart" oder "vorraus" praktiziert und soll ne tolle Wirkung haben  
> 
> [1] http://www.c-plusplus.de/forum

 

Eine tolle Idee wie ich finde  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich mache auch gerne mal nen rechtschriebfehler. und ich finde es völlig unangemessen sich darüber aufzuregen. solange der inhalt stimmt und das ganze einigermassen leserlich ist, sollte man sich darüber nicht aufregen. aber wenn ihr keine wirklichen probleme habt dann diskutiert mal fleissig weiter.

----------

## amne

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob technische Massnahmen immer der beste Weg sind, ein menschliches Problem zu lösen.

----------

## xmoy

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Leider waren das die einzigsten 2 Bilder eines richtigen Laptops

 

*tuuuuuuut*

Was ich persönlich am schlimmsten finde, sind Leerzeichen vor Satzzeichen. Besonders krass ist es, wenn sich dann nach dem Satzzeichen (z.B. Komma) kein Leerzeichen mehr befindet. Das schmerzt innerlich total...

Fast genauso schlecht sind mehrere gross geschriebene Wörter (wenn man zum Beispiel EIN Wort betonen möchte, geht das ja noch) oder mehr als ein Satzzeichen hintereinander (ausser Punkt).

----------

## Deever

 *terje_sagen wrote:*   

> Was ich persönlich am schlimmsten finde, sind Leerzeichen vor Satzzeichen.

 

Plenken!

Mal davon abgesehen, dass es sowieso völlig schwachsinnig ist:

Es sieht total scheiße aus, sowohl am Zeilenende als auch mitten in der Zeile. Es ist mehr Tipparbeit. Es kann zu fehlerhaften Umbrüchen führen.

Bei mir landen alle Emails mit " ?", " !" und " ." automatisch im Spam-Ordner. Bisher hat das nur zu weniger Spam (!) geführt, erwünschte Mail wurde noch nie dadurch betroffen. Sagt wohl alles.

Zur Groß-/Kleinschreibung: Von mir aus könnte man diese Barockmode auch wieder abschaffen (wie es alle anderen Sprachen längst geschafft haben), manchmal schreib ich aber selber alles klein, mit Ausnahme des Satzanfanges!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## EOF

Bin ich denn der (!!! ->) einzigste (<- !!!), welcher diesen heulthread verurteilt. Die sprache ist nähmlich ( :Smile: ) nicht compilierbar und trotzdem weird mann verstanden in jeder statt und auch auf dem lant  :Very Happy: .

----------

## EOF

Bin ich denn der (!!! ->) einzigste (<- !!!), welcher diesen heulthread verurteilt. Die sprache ist nähmlich ( :Smile: ) nicht compilierbar und trotzdem weird mann verstanden in jeder statt und auch auf dem lant  :Very Happy: .

----------

## trollo

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Ein weiteres Problem das ständig auftaucht (und was mich stört) ist zum Beispiel die Verwendung von dem Begriff "Laptop".

 

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, beleben wir doch auch mal dem Genitiv wieder  :Wink: 

----------

## fourhead

Also, ich finde es gibt schon einen unterschied zwischen einfach falsch geschriebenen wörtern (z.b. "standart") und einfachen tippfehlern. Ich finde das ich selbst eine ganz gute rechtschreibung habe, aber ich tippe recht schnell, und da passiert's schonmal das der eine oder andere buchstabe fehlt. Was mich persönlich aber total nervt ist die groß- und kleinschreibung. Die finde ich einfach total überflüssig, sorry. Redundanz ist ja meistens eine ganz vernünftige sache, aber bei buchstaben? Hab mir seit der kleinschreib-ausgabe der taz vor ein paar wochen deren groß- und kleinschreibung angewöhnt, also am satzanfang und eigennamen groß, den ganzen rest klein geschrieben. Naja gegen so abkürzungen wie "funzt" habe ich auch nichts, ist doch ganz praktisch, was mich aber nervt sind unnötige anglizismen, vor allem im ... ähmmm ... (was heißt "marketing" auf deutsch??) ... vor allem in der werbebranche  :Smile:  Hab mal auf spiegel.de glaub ich nen artikel gelesen das der größte teil der dt. bevölkerung die sowieso falsch versteht, so haben z.b. viele den werbespruch von douglas ("come in and find out") mit "komm rein und finde wieder raus" übersetzt. War wohl nicht ganz sinn der sache  :Smile: 

Tom

----------

## dalu

 *elektrohirn wrote:*   

> ...

 

du sprichst mir aus der seele  :Smile: 

was mich noch besonders nervt sind diese neuen woerter

"sinnfrei" *frei

wenn etwas keinen sinn hat, ist es sinnlos, oder es macht keinen sinn.

besonders schlimm find ichs bei heise , wenn ich da die kommentare les (jaja lese) , bin ich manchmal echt so am kotzen , hauptsache recht viele fremdwoerter benutzt aber von der sache keine ahnung, einfach mal der masse nachblubbern, wird schon stimmen, hauptsache was gepostet, und wenn der gravenreuth seinen senf ablaesst gehts erst richtig ab. aber es gibt auch gute kommentare, so ist das nicht.

----------

## fourhead

Ich hab da noch so ein wort für dich: "vorprogrammiert". Auch ziemlich sinnfrei  :Wink: 

----------

## Aldo

Kann mir mal jemand erklären was "Unkosten" sind?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xmoy

gut -> ungut

"Unkosten" müsste folglich das Gegenteil von "Kosten" sein  :Wink: 

Mir fällt da gerade noch etwas lustiges ein:

Der Bürokollege sagte letzte Woche: "Ok, ich warde dir diese eMail for". Hm, der gisst wohl ab und zu ver, welche Wörter er trennen sollte, und welche lieber nicht  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ragin

 *xmoy wrote:*   

> "Ok, ich warde dir diese eMail for".

 

*loool*

Na dann poste ich mal reply zu diesem thread  :Smile: .

An solchen Beispielen kann man erkennen, wie die Leute Worte aus anderen Sprachen nutzen und denken, wenn sie das etwas eindeutschen passt das schon. Peinlich, peinlich...

----------

## tacki

Leutchens, ihr jammert zu viel  :Smile: 

----------

## nes

 *elektrohirn wrote:*   

> Was mich persönlich aber total nervt ist die groß- und kleinschreibung. Die finde ich einfach total überflüssig, sorry.

 Nicht immer. Bekanntestes Gegenbeispiel:

der gefangene floh.

 :Wink: 

lg., nes

----------

## Decker

 *nes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> der gefangene floh.
> 
> 

 

Von solchen Beispielen gibt es noch viele mehr, und sind der Grund warum man nicht immer klein schreiben sollte. Missverständnisse solcher Art sind unter Umständen schlimmer als eine "nervende"Groß-/Kleinschreibung.

----------

## tacki

Aber wir sind doch alle intelligente Menschen. Wann kommt es schon vor dass es wirklich zu so extremen Verwechslungen kommt? Man versteht doch aus dem Kontext was gemeint ist.

Ich find das ziemlich kleinlich was da auf den Seiten so geschrieben wird...

----------

## Lasker

Eigentlich stören mich Rechtschreib- und Tippfehler (ausser meine eigenen) nicht besonders, solange

ich mir beim 'Übersetzen' nicht das Hirn verrenken muss.

Allerdings finde ich elektrohirn's Einwandt zur Kleinschreibung sehr verlockend. Was mich an der

Gross-/ Kleinschreibung immer schon genervt hat (wenn es nun mal schon so viele Regeln sein müssen),

sind die vielen schwammigen Grenzbereiche:

Als ob die unselige Unterscheidung zwischen "Du" und "Sie" nicht schon genug wäre, muss ich mir z.B.

auch noch Gedanken darüber machen, ob ich nun "Du" klein oder gross schreiben soll. Vor allem, wenn ich

nicht weiß, mit wem ich's zu tun habe. Eigentlich gilt es ja als 'höflich' (allein dieses Wort wäre ja schon

wieder ein Thema für sich), "Du" gross zu schreiben. Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der das etwas

steif findet (fast schon ein halbherziges "Sie"), aber jemand anderes könnte ein klein geschriebenes "du"

womöglich schon als zu persönlich oder sogar respektlos auffassen. 

Wie auch immer, all den Quatsch, der nicht wirklich sein müsste, da er  ja eigentlich auch mit keiner

besonderen Aussage verbunden ist, könnten wir so auf einen Schlag loswerden!

Unformatierte Artikel

Das ist allerdings etwas, das mich weit mehr stört als Tip- und Rechtschreibfehler: Damit meine ich vor

Allem lange Artikel ohne Absätze und überlange Zeilen, die meistens aus unbearbeiteten Log Dateien

stammen und den ganzen Thread über den rechten Rand ziehen (besonders prickelnd mit 15" Monitor).

Es tut auf jeden Fall nicht weh, vor dem Posten mal  kurz in die Vorschau zu gehen, den äusseren Eindruck zu

überfliegen und sich selber die Frage zu stellen: "Würde ich so einen Artikel überhaupt lesen wollen?"

Ich hab auf jeden Fall nicht immer Lust, mir solche "Textklumpen" anzutun...

----------

## Romses

 *nes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> der gefangene floh.
> 
> lg., nes

 

Es geht noch besser:

"Die Amerikaner behaupten die Iraker wollen den Krieg"

In diesem Satz kann man je nach Sinn ein oder zwei Kommata verteilen  :Smile: 

Gruß Romses

----------

## Lasker

 *tacki wrote:*   

> Leutchens, ihr jammert zu viel 

 

Wer jammert denn hier? Ich seh nur tonnenweise Smilies hier...

Vielleicht bist du ja einfach zu sensibel?   :Rolling Eyes: 

SCNR

----------

## tacki

ja, selbst in meinem posting  :Razz: 

----------

## slick

Soo, jetz geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Der bezieht sich nicht auf irgentjemand.

Ist es denn nicht vollkommen egal was man schreibt? Es kommt doch darauf an wie man schreibt. 

Einem Problem in der Form

Isch habe ein Broblem mit dem XXX, ich habe schon in goggle gesucht und auch die men-page glesen. Konte aber nix darüber finden wwarum bei XXX immer YYY passiert. Hätted Ihr eine IDee was ich falschmachen könnde?

antwortet man nunmal lieber als

Das XXX hat einen großen Fehler. Ich schaffe es nicht es so zu konfigurieren, daß es XXX kann. Wer könnte mir mal seine Lösung schicken

D.h. mir ist es sch***egal wie jemand schreib, solange man es lesen und verstehen kann. Das ist doch schließlich die Sache jede einzelnen, wie er sich ausdrückt. Und hier dazu auch noch ein OT dazu zu verfassen halte ich eher für überheblich als hilfreich. 

Oder hat schon mal jemand Deine Rechtschreibung im engl. Teil kritisiert und Dir versucht engl. beizubringen?

----------

## tacki

*slick zustimm*  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ist es denn nicht vollkommen egal was man schreibt? Es kommt doch darauf an wie man schreibt. 

 

Da gab es auch schon Leute, die hier in das Forum geschrieben haben, als wenn sie mit ihren komischen Freunden im Chat reden würden.

Leider weiss ich nicht mehr wie der Beitrag hieß, aber er wurde vor ca. 3 Monaten geschrieben. Dort war es fast unmöglich herauszufinden, was die betreffende Person in ihrer mit Abkürzungen, "isch"/"fett"/"krass"/"rockz"/"ruled"/"phreax" gespickten Fäkaliensprache mitteilen wollte.

----------

## Shadows

Teilweise echt mal lächerlich Leute, sorry (jepp, sorry, und nicht "entschuldigt bitte"). Man regt sich über die richtigen Begriffe (ist es jetzt ein Laptop oder ein Notebook? --> who cares?) oder über neu-modische Begriffe (wenn ich die überhaupt so nennen darf) wie "funzt" etc. auf.

Ja, ich nutze auch funzt, schlichtweg deswegen, weil es kürzer ist. Period.

Solange es nicht wirklich _zu_ hefig wird ("l33t sP34k" also) ist mir das schnurz. Denn wie schon richtig gesagt wurde - es geht darum, die Posts vernünftig lesen zu können und nicht um Erbsenzählerei.

was aber defihnitiv stört ist , wennjemand keine klein/großschreibung beachtet oder senen text nicht einfach mal korrektuhr liest inder vorschau - ist doch nicht zufiel vellangt , oder ? wen jemmand ein paar abgefahrrene wörter in seineM text einbaut , hab ich da kein problem mit , wenn aber jehmand meint , es wäre scheiß egal wie sichsein text liest, ignoriere ich den text einfach , weil ich es als unhöhflich empfidne. DU willst schlieszlich hilfe von MIR - also bittte, dann ershcwere esmir nicht auch nöch zusatzlich deinen text zu lesen . damit sind dann die typischen beipieele gemeint wie keine abrgenznug zu langer tekstblöcke in mehrere abschnitte, doppellttee buchstaben wo man kene erwartet oder eben nicht dopelte wo welche sein sollten , vrgssn bchstbn usw .

Ob es jetzt nun "Laptop" oder "Notebook" ist oder ob man doch lieber "Ehternet" oder "Äthernetz" schreibt ist doch vollkommen egal - aber egal was Du auch schreibst, schreib es richtig und lesbar.

Und noch was: Hier geht es sachlich zu (will man zumindest meinen) - also dann gleich Leuten die bisschen komische Wörter ("net" statt "nicht" ist da auch sehr beliebt z. Bsp.) benutzen gleich als "mit Ihren komischen Freunden" sprechend zu bezeichnen find ich nicht ok, da der Sprachgebrauch nun mal nicht immer auf den Charakter schließen lässt. Ich kenne viele, die "net" oder "funzt" schreiben und vielleicht selber gar nicht wissen, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen "Laptop" und "Notebook" gibt - aber völlig davon abgesehen, schreiben sie leserlich und richtig. Wenn ich jetzt gleich wegen einem "unkorrekt benutzten Wort" meine Einstellung denjenigen gegenüber ändern würde, wäre das mehr als nur kleinlich.

Dazu eine kleine Geschichte:

Ich kenne jemanden bereits seit Jahren und wir verstehen uns prima. Jetzt habe ich beiläufig bei einem Gespräch mal mitbekommen, dass er sich besonders über den Einsatz des Wörtchens "funzt" in Foren aufregen könnte. Ich sagte daraufhin nur: "Das benutze ich auch immer in meinen Beiträgen" <pause> "Na, hab ich deswegen jetzt als Mensch gleich ein paar Punkte auf Deiner Skala verloren?" <keine Antwort>...

Long story short:

/ack slick

Juz ma 0.02 EUR...

Greetz (<-- was, is right now and will ever be like this...)

Shad

P.S. Und ja, der vierte Textblock ist absichtlich mit Fehlern bespickt, damit man mal sieht, was genau ich meine. Ist doch scheiße oder nicht, mal ehrlich?

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Bin ich denn der (!!! ->) einzigste (<- !!!), welcher diesen heulthread verurteilt.

 

nee, ich finde das auch grausam.

die welt hat definitiv viel akutere/wichtigere probleme als schlechte rechtschreibung  :Crying or Very sad: 

nur weil ihr "standard" korrekt buchstabieren könnt, wird euch das kaum

helfen, wenn die nächste boing diesmal in euer hochhaus kracht.

----------

## Lasker

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> die welt hat definitiv viel akutere/wichtigere probleme als schlechte rechtschreibung 

 

Ich war schon drauf und dran, dir beizustimmen und dich zu fragen, wie du bei der Einstellung überhaupt noch

Zeit hast, dir den ganzen Quark hier reinzutun anstatt auf gar keinen Fall die nächste Demo zu verpassen oder

in diversen Politforen versuchst dazu beizutragen, dass die Welt vielleicht doch noch mal die Kurve kriegt.

Bis mir dann plötzlich klar wurde, dass gerade dieses Thema hier doch eigentlich viel eher mit dem

Weltfrieden zu tun hat, als z.B. endlose Debatten über irgendwelche nicht funktionierenden Suchfunktionen

in manchmal funktionierenden Internet Browsern!

Ne, mal im Ernst: Krieg, Terrorismus und Konflikte im Allgemeinen haben immer irgendwo ihren Anfang,

der in der Regel auf einen Mangel an Verständigung beruht. Und Rechtschreibung hat nun mal mit

Kommunikation zu tun, möglicherweise sogar damit, wie und was du denkst...

Ausserdem ist Rechtschreibung mehr als nur korrektes Buchstabieren. Ein kleinliches Herumreiten darauf,

ob Standard jetzt mit d oder t am Ende geschreiben wird, konnte ich hier nirgendwo ausmachen.

 *Quote:*   

> nur weil ihr "standard" korrekt buchstabieren könnt, wird euch das kaum
> 
> helfen, wenn die nächste boing diesmal in euer hochhaus kracht.

 

Also, was genau bitte wolltest du uns jetzt damit mitteilen?

Oder anders: Was würde denn deiner Meinung nach helfen in so einem Fall?

----------

## dalu

gerade auf arte... erneut terroranschlaege im irak

ey... wenn sich die bevoelkerung im irak gegen die invasoren wehrt dann sind das keine terroranschlaege ... und sowas auf arte

p.s. vorprogrammiert find ich nicht schlimm, wozu gibts bugfixe

----------

## jt-jogi

 *amne wrote:*   

> Googlefight kann nicht irren. 
> 
> Wie man an den Zahlen sieht, hat sich aber auch der Laptop in den allgemeinen Sprachgebraucht integriert, selbst wenn die ursprüngliche Bedeutung gewandelt hat.
> 
> Was mir immer wieder Schwierigkeiten macht ist das Doppel-d bei address (en) und das Einfach-d bei Adresse (de).

 

Echt lustig   :Very Happy: 

Jeden stören so 2 Wörter besonders , mich ärgert unheimlich,

das ca. 60-70% nicht einmal den/denn oder wen/wenn richtig

schreiben können und damit meine ich keine Tippfehler.

Das sind ja nun wirklich keine schwierigen Wörter.

So, ich gehe jetzt Packete paken (Infinitiv bei Sonnenuntergang).

 :Embarassed: 

Bis bald, jt-jogi

----------

## moe

Mich stören Rechtschreibfehler auch nicht wirklich, und eine englische Universitätsstudie hat nachgewiesen, dass man es meitsens gar nicht bemerkt, wenn in einem Wort Buchstaben vertauscht snid.

Aber man sollte das ganze Thema auch mal aus einer anderen Richtung sehen: Wir sind ein Teil eines internationalen Forums, und es kann vorkommen, dass ein Problem hier zuerst oder ausschliesslich diskutiert wird, und somit auch von Leuten versucht wird zu lesen, deren Muttersprache nicht Deutsch ist. Darum sollte man es denen nicht unnötig erschweren, die meisten hier werden bestimmt auch schonmal Threads in den englischsprachigen Foren gelesen haben, und waren bestimmt nicht erfreut wenn dort Slang-Wörter stehen, zu denen kein Wörterbuch eine Übersetzung kennt. Von Sätzen die durch Satzzeichenfehler mehrdeutig sind ganz zu schweigen..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## jt-jogi

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Bin ich denn der (!!! ->) einzigste (<- !!!), welcher diesen heulthread verurteilt. Die sprache ist nähmlich () nicht compilierbar und trotzdem weird mann verstanden in jeder statt und auch auf dem lant .

 

Das bezweifle ich  :Wink: 

Einen "Urbayer" verstehe ich nicht.

Mir würde es auch eher darum gehen, ob jemand nicht kann

oder nicht will. Nicht wenige sind einfach zu *faul* halbwegs

ordentlich zu schreiben. z.B. Die SHIFT-Taste.

Mit "compilierbar" spielst Du sicherlich auf die Computer-Gemeinde an?

Dann schaue mal in Zeitungen oder den Video-Text, da siehst

Du, wie verdummt die Deutschen mittlerweile sind.

Es geht ja nicht um das *Perfekte*, nur etwas Mühe geben

würde sicherlich reichen.

Bis dann, jt-jogi

P.S. Sprache ist nicht geschriebener Text  :Wink: 

----------

## jt-jogi

 *elektrohirn wrote:*   

> Also, ich finde es gibt schon einen unterschied zwischen einfach falsch geschriebenen wörtern (z.b. "standart") und einfachen tippfehlern. Ich finde das ich selbst eine ganz gute rechtschreibung habe, aber ich tippe recht schnell, und da passiert's schonmal das der eine oder andere buchstabe fehlt. Was mich persönlich aber total nervt ist die groß- und kleinschreibung. Die finde ich einfach total überflüssig, sorry. Redundanz ist ja meistens eine ganz vernünftige sache, aber bei buchstaben? Hab mir seit der kleinschreib-ausgabe der taz vor ein paar wochen deren groß- und kleinschreibung angewöhnt, also am satzanfang und eigennamen groß, den ganzen rest klein geschrieben. Naja gegen so abkürzungen wie "funzt" habe ich auch nichts, ist doch ganz praktisch, was mich aber nervt sind unnötige anglizismen, vor allem im ... ähmmm ... (was heißt "marketing" auf deutsch??) ... vor allem in der werbebranche  Hab mal auf spiegel.de glaub ich nen artikel gelesen das der größte teil der dt. bevölkerung die sowieso falsch versteht, so haben z.b. viele den werbespruch von douglas ("come in and find out") mit "komm rein und finde wieder raus" übersetzt. War wohl nicht ganz sinn der sache 
> 
> Tom

 

Siehst Du, das ist eben wieder der Unterschied, Groß und Kleinschreibung machen imho einen Text leserlicher.

Deinen Text würde ich im Usenet garnicht erst lesen  :Wink: 

Und da jeder was anderes gut findet, endet zum Schluß alles

im unleserlichen Chaos  :Wink: 

Bis dann, jt-jogi

----------

## Shadows

 *moe wrote:*   

> Mich stören Rechtschreibfehler auch nicht wirklich, und eine englische Universitätsstudie hat nachgewiesen, dass man es meitsens gar nicht bemerkt, wenn in einem Wort Buchstaben vertauscht snid.

 

Ah, genau. Da hab ich mich letztens erst mit jemandem drüber unterhalten. Angeblich sind der erste und der letzte Buchstabe ausschlaggebend. Hast Du zufällig nen Link zu dem Thema? Würde mich doch interessieren :)

Greetz

Shad

----------

## Lasker

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber man sollte das ganze Thema auch mal aus einer anderen Richtung sehen: Wir sind ein Teil eines internationalen Forums, und es kann vorkommen, dass ein Problem hier zuerst oder ausschliesslich diskutiert wird, und somit auch von Leuten versucht wird zu lesen, deren Muttersprache nicht Deutsch ist. Darum sollte man es denen nicht unnötig erschweren, die meisten hier werden bestimmt auch schonmal Threads in den englischsprachigen Foren gelesen haben, und waren bestimmt nicht erfreut wenn dort Slang-Wörter stehen, zu denen kein Wörterbuch eine Übersetzung kennt. Von Sätzen die durch Satzzeichenfehler mehrdeutig sind ganz zu schweigen..
> 
> 

 

Sehr guter Punkt, moe.

Endlich mal jemand, der über den Tellerrand guckt!  :Smile: 

----------

## thepi

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -> seit als Zeitwort
> 
> Bsp.: Seit dem ich das Internet kenne vertauschen viele seid und seit.
> ...

 

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, "seitdem" schreibt man in diesem Zusammenhang eigentlich zusammen, außer du schreibst etwa "seit dem Tag, an dem...". 

Ansonsten finde ich es auch übertrieben, sich über kleinere Tippfehler aufzuregen - ein Mindestmaß an Rechtschreibung sollte allerdings schon drin sein! 

Ich stimme Ezekeel und den Anderen jedoch insofern zu, als dass gerade solche Fehler wie "seid/seit" sich inzwischen im deutschen Schriftverkehr eingeschliffen haben, d.h. auch von Zeitungen etc. weitergetragen werden. Mir dreht's schon manchmal den Magen um, wenn ich so in eine Tageszeitung gucke (und das kann man auch nicht alles Komplikationen mit der neuen Rechtschreibung schieben, das meiste ist nach beiden Varianten blödsinn)! Das ist ergo ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem/Phänomen.

Mal an die älteren hier: ist euch im Laufe der Zeit eine Verschlechterung bei (renommierteren) Tageszeitungen aufgefallen? Oder kommt mir das nur so vor?

pi~

P.S.: Unter normalen Umständen gebe ich auch nicht mehr viel auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung, wenn ich in Foren etc. poste. Aus reiner Faulheit, das gebe ich offen zu. Dann aber ganz in Kleinschreibung (auch Satzanfänge!), alles andere erschwert die Lesbarkeit.

----------

## moe

@Shadows Leider nein, habe das auch nur in einem anderen Forum aufgeschnappt..

 *thepi wrote:*   

> Mal an die älteren hier: ist euch im Laufe der Zeit eine Verschlechterung bei (renommierteren) Tageszeitungen aufgefallen? Oder kommt mir das nur so vor? 

 

Wenn dir 24 alt genug ist  :Wink: , ja ist mir aufgefallen, vor allem Trennungsfehler oder unmögliche Satzkonstruktionen.. Ausserdem fällts mir ständig bei Moderationen (gerade renomierter Nachrichtenmagazine) auf, dass Wörter nicht nur falsch ausgesprochen werden, sondern teils auch falsch benutzt werden..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Realmaker

Zu lesen in der hiesigen Tageszeitung: *Quote:*   

> Zwar hat die Anzahl der Wähler abgenommen.

 

----------

## Ezekeel

 *Quote:*   

> Aber man sollte das ganze Thema auch mal aus einer anderen Richtung sehen: Wir sind ein Teil eines internationalen Forums, und es kann vorkommen, dass ein Problem hier zuerst oder ausschliesslich diskutiert wird, und somit auch von Leuten versucht wird zu lesen, deren Muttersprache nicht Deutsch ist. Darum sollte man es denen nicht unnötig erschweren, die meisten hier werden bestimmt auch schonmal Threads in den englischsprachigen Foren gelesen haben, und waren bestimmt nicht erfreut wenn dort Slang-Wörter stehen, zu denen kein Wörterbuch eine Übersetzung kennt. Von Sätzen die durch Satzzeichenfehler mehrdeutig sind ganz zu schweigen..
> 
> Sehr guter Punkt, moe.
> 
> Endlich mal jemand, der über den Tellerrand guckt! Smile

 

so habe schon lange nicht mehr an dem Thread teilgenommen - aber diese Bemerkung finde ich dann doch ein wenig arg weit weg vom Tellerrand. 

Es kam vor 2 Jahren schon ein Bericht drüber, dass türkische Mitbewohner bessser in Deutsch Tests abschneiden als die Deutschen. AUch habe ich während meiner Schulzeit die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ausländische MItbürger oft die Deutsche Sprache besser beherrschen als wir. Von dem her finde ich dieses Argument recht fadenscheinig. 

Die Amis die hier posten schreiben meist auf English - wenn sie auf Deutsch schreiben ist meistens die Grammatik grottenschlecht, aber die Wörter im einzelnen stimmen. Die Franzosen meinen es nicht nötig zu haben andere Sprachen zu lernen und wenn doch können sie sie dann doch besser als viele Deutsche wie man hier oft im Forum mitbekommt. Die Redtlichen Nationen kann man glaube ich vergessen wenn man von den NLern absieht, da ich bisher noch nie  jemand hier posten verlebt habe!

Und zu dem Kommentar, dass es doch egal sei wie man was schreibt so lange man den Sinn dahinter versteht.

NEIN das ist es nicht. Viele hier im Forum sind sicher noch in dem Alter in dem sie sich vielleicht noch bewerben müßen oder andere sind hier die auch mal noch geschäftliche Briefe verfassen sollten und glaubt mir eins - in der Geschäftswelt draussen schreiben genau diese Leute die Wörter auch nicht anders und das ist das schlimme. So jemand bekommt keinen Job der seid und seit nicht auseinander halten kann auch niemand der  die Grundbegriffe der deutschen Sprache nicht versteht. 

Das klingt hart, polemisch und viele denken so ein Klugscheisser oder A*schloch - aber ich arbeite auf einer Bank und habe auch davor einige Bewerbungen geschrieben, meine Mutter ist Personalcheffin und ich weiß wonach in den Firmen im einzelnen gegangen wird. Ich habe einige Assessment Center besucht und auch einige Literatur darüber gelesen. Aber man kann doch niemand einstellen der in einem Geschäftsbrief solche Fehler begeht. Ich würde meiner Lebtage nicht solch eine Firma engagieren! 

Ich weiß, dass mein Post wahrscheinlich vor Rechtschreibfehlern nur so strotzt -> weiß momentan auch nicht, ob man so lange nun zusammenschreibt oder nicht, aber ich habe schon einen Job und ich weiß um meine Fehler. Ich habe nur keine Lust den Post nochmal durchzulesen ob ich noch irgendwas verbessern könnte. Ich hoffe mal aber, dass bis auf ein paar Vertipper im Stile (man beachte die Schreibweise ohne ie) von Kentucky schreit f*cken keine Fehler begangen habe.

----------

## Shadows

Das einzige, was ich momentan denke ist:

"Wo bleibt ian! - ein Thread hier im Forum schreit förmlich danach geschlossen zu werden".

Greetz

Shad

----------

## kairo

 *Shadows wrote:*   

>  *moe wrote:*   Mich stören Rechtschreibfehler auch nicht wirklich, und eine englische Universitätsstudie hat nachgewiesen, dass man es meitsens gar nicht bemerkt, wenn in einem Wort Buchstaben vertauscht snid. 
> 
> Ah, genau. Da hab ich mich letztens erst mit jemandem drüber unterhalten. Angeblich sind der erste und der letzte Buchstabe ausschlaggebend. Hast Du zufällig nen Link zu dem Thema? Würde mich doch interessieren 
> 
> 

 

Na ja, so einfach ist es nicht. Geht es im Text im triviale Sachen, deren Inhalt man sich evtl. "vorausdenken" kann, dann sind diese Texte verständlich. 

Geht es aber um etwas komplexere Abhandlungen wird es zunehmend schwieriger mit der Entzifferung.

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/special/auf/15701/1.html

----------

## Shadows

Thx kairo, das war ganz interessant zu lesen und beantwortet auch vorläufig einige Fragen zu dem Thema.

Greetz

Shad

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

*edit: ab hier abgetrennt aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-512586.html -- think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

> Änder mal bitte den "Egger's Familien Blog" ab, oder wieviele Familien hat denn der Herr Eggerxs? 

 

Da stellt sich die - ernst gemeinte - Frage, was denn korrekt(er) wäre?

- Eggers Familien Blog ??

- Eggers Familien Blog ??

- Egger Familien Blog ??

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## jkoerner

Intuitiv an die 1. Stelle gesetzt liegst du richtig, Eggers ist korrekt.

Das Apostroph steht im Deutschen zumeist für eine Auslassung.

Und das s ist in diesem Fall besitzanzeigend(jaja, ich komm' von der "alten" Schreibweise nicht los!)

----------

## musv

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da stellt sich die - ernst gemeinte - Frage, was denn korrekt(er) wäre?
> 
> - Eggers Familien Blog ??
> ...

 

Genau genommen, keine der 3 Varianten.

Mal zur Erläuterung:

1. Genitiv-S kommt nur im Englischen vor. Ist nach deutscher Rechtschreibung falsch (ignorieren nur leider ca. 95% aller Gewerbetreibenden (Heidi's Schmuckladen, Otto's Schuhladen usw. - eigentlich alles falsch))

2. Ebenso anglizistisch ist die Trennung zusammengesetzter Substantive durch Leerzeichen. Will man die Bedeutung beider Wortteile hervorheben, benutzt man "-".

Richtig wären also:

Eggers Familienblog

Eggers Familien-Blog

Grüße

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *musv wrote:*   

> Genau genommen, keine der 3 Varianten.
> 
> Mal zur Erläuterung:
> 
> 1. Genitiv-S kommt nur im Englischen vor. Ist nach deutscher Rechtschreibung falsch (ignorieren nur leider ca. 95% aller Gewerbetreibenden (Heidi's Schmuckladen, Otto's Schuhladen usw. - eigentlich alles falsch))

 

Einspruch. Das s wird im deutschen fuer den genitiv bei eigennamen sehr wohl verwendet.

Die schreibweise "Heidi's Schmuckladen" ist natuerlich falsch, jedoch liegt das nicht am s, sondern am apostroph.

Richtig ist also Heidis Schmuckladen.

----------

## dertobi123

Hrm, da bin ich ja schonmal gespannt, wieviele Rechtschreibfehlerchen ihr denn so im Buch finden werdet  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hrm, da bin ich ja schonmal gespannt, wieviele Rechtschreibfehlerchen ihr denn so im Buch finden werdet 

 

Mit M$-Word währe das nicht passiert  :Wink: .

----------

## musv

 *kil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Einspruch. Das s wird im deutschen fuer den genitiv bei eigennamen sehr wohl verwendet.
> 
> Die schreibweise "Heidi's Schmuckladen" ist natuerlich falsch, jedoch liegt das nicht am s, sondern am apostroph.
> ...

 

Mein ich doch.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hrm, da bin ich ja schonmal gespannt, wieviele Rechtschreibfehlerchen ihr denn so im Buch finden werdet 

 

Also die Kapitel, die online verfügbar sind, sahen richtig gut. Mir ist da nichts aufgefallen.

----------

## sirro

 *musv wrote:*   

> 1. Genitiv-S kommt nur im Englischen vor. Ist nach deutscher Rechtschreibung falsch (ignorieren nur leider ca. 95% aller Gewerbetreibenden (Heidi's Schmuckladen, Otto's Schuhladen usw. - eigentlich alles falsch))

 

Es ist nicht mehr falsch, aber auch (noch) nicht die richtige Fassung.

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> In der überarbeiteten Fassung des Dudens (August 2006) wird bei Personennamen der Genitiv mit Apostroph geduldet.

 

Da passt sich die Sprachregelung (auch in meinen Augen leider) der Realität des Sprachgebrauchs an (deine 95%).

----------

## Finswimmer

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   1. Genitiv-S kommt nur im Englischen vor. Ist nach deutscher Rechtschreibung falsch (ignorieren nur leider ca. 95% aller Gewerbetreibenden (Heidi's Schmuckladen, Otto's Schuhladen usw. - eigentlich alles falsch)) 
> 
> Es ist nicht mehr falsch, aber auch (noch) nicht die richtige Fassung.
> 
>  *Wikipedia wrote:*   In der überarbeiteten Fassung des Dudens (August 2006) wird bei Personennamen der Genitiv mit Apostroph geduldet. 
> ...

 

Wie bei Platzangst und Klaustrophobie. Nur weil 80% der Leute meinen, dass man im Aufzug Platzangst hat, steht es nun auch als Umgangssprachlich im Duden drin. Es ist aber komplett falsch...

Naja. Tobi

----------

## _eckobar_

wir sind teilweise aber auch selber schuld ... in den letzten jahren wird das deutsche sprachgut zusehens verwässert ... wir nehmen doch SO GERNE das englische sprachwesen an und freuen uns wenn wir ein englisches wort, auf biegen und brechen, in einen deutschen satz einbauen können. weiters zu beobachten ist, daß in machen bereichen unseres lebens, es die deutsche sprache praktisch nicht mehr gibt ... ein schönes beispiel ist die werbung.

ist zwar nicht unmittelbar ursache für die seit jahren schlechte rechtschreib-konstitution unserer sprösslinge, jedoch läßt sich mittelbar eine verbindung herstellen.

----------

## Keepoer

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> wir sind teilweise aber auch selber schuld ... in den letzten jahren wird das deutsche sprachgut zusehens verwässert ... wir nehmen doch SO GERNE das englische sprachwesen an und freuen uns wenn wir ein englisches wort, auf biegen und brechen, in einen deutschen satz einbauen können. weiters zu beobachten ist, daß in machen bereichen unseres lebens, es die deutsche sprache praktisch nicht mehr gibt ... ein schönes beispiel ist die werbung.
> 
> ist zwar nicht unmittelbar ursache für die seit jahren schlechte rechtschreib-konstitution unserer sprösslinge, jedoch läßt sich mittelbar eine verbindung herstellen.

 

Hmmm, ob da wirklich eine Korrelation besteht? Weiß nicht recht...

Aber sonst: ++

Da haben wir schon eine Rechtschreibreform und haben immer noch ein das und ein dass. Da hätten wir auch gerne das daß mit ß lassen können (was für ein Satz). Und ich bin echt verwirrt, was dieses Zusammen- oder Getrenntschreiben (müsste das jetzt nicht auch getrennt  :Twisted Evil: ) angeht. Von der neuen Groß- und Kleinschreiben brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden...grausam...

Und zum Englischen: Nicht alles an der englischen Sprache ist schlecht. Ich würde es zB sehr begrüßen wenn auch im Deutschen alles bis auf Eigennamen klein geschrieben wird. Allerdings sind gerade die "deuglischen" Wörter wunderbar: zB. gedownloaded (dafür können wir dem Marktführer auch mal nen Preis spendieren...)

Irgendwie komme ich immer weniger klar. Ob ich vielleicht einen englischen Master machen sollte? Da brauch ich nur ein Grammatikbuch von ~150 Seiten   :Very Happy: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## misterjack

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> wir sind teilweise aber auch selber schuld ... in den letzten jahren wird das deutsche sprachgut zusehens verwässert ... wir nehmen doch SO GERNE das englische sprachwesen an und freuen uns wenn wir ein englisches wort, auf biegen und brechen, in einen deutschen satz einbauen können. weiters zu beobachten ist, daß in machen bereichen unseres lebens, es die deutsche sprache praktisch nicht mehr gibt ... ein schönes beispiel ist die werbung.
> 
> ist zwar nicht unmittelbar ursache für die seit jahren schlechte rechtschreib-konstitution unserer sprösslinge, jedoch läßt sich mittelbar eine verbindung herstellen.

 

Aber konsequent Subsantive klein schreiben. Das lässt deinen Beiträg etwas lächerlich aussehen, schreibt man nicht in der englischen Sprache Substantive klein?

----------

## _eckobar_

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Aber konsequent Subsantive klein schreiben. Das lässt deinen Beiträg etwas lächerlich aussehen, schreibt man nicht in der englischen Sprache Substantive klein?

 

seit dieser halbherzigen und schlecht durchgeführten bzw. überhaupt nicht durchdachten rechtschreibreform, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen soetas wie ein rechtschreib-guerilla zu werden. warum sollen nur die achso gelehrten rechtschreibreformer tun dürfen was sie wollen?!?!

aber danke für deine punktgenau analyse meines beitrags.

----------

## think4urs11

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> wir sind teilweise aber auch selber schuld ... in den letzten jahren wird das deutsche sprachgut zusehens verwässert ... wir nehmen doch SO GERNE das englische sprachwesen an und freuen uns wenn wir ein englisches wort, auf biegen und brechen, in einen deutschen satz einbauen können. weiters zu beobachten ist, daß in machen bereichen unseres lebens, es die deutsche sprache praktisch nicht mehr gibt ... ein schönes beispiel ist die werbung.

 

Du meinst so Sachen wie 'come in and find out', 'thinking of you', 'impossible is nothing' oder schlicht dem omnipräsenten 'Handy'?

Gemixt mit dem gefährlichen Halbwissen von $Manager-Droid der sich nur dann sicher fühlt wenn er mit genügend 'Buzz-Words' um sich werfen kann?

(Die genaue Bedeutung der Worte zu kennen ist da eher hinderlich - scheint mir jedenfalls oft so)

Ich bin bestimmt kein Deutschfanatiker, manches läßt sich im englischen einfach wesentlich kürzer schreiben - gerade im IT-Bereich, was mancherorts allerdings an Denglisch rausgehauen wird ist schlicht nur noch grausam und/oder wenigstens überflüssig.

----------

## misterjack

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 'Handy'

 

Das ist ja in der Tat ein deutscher Begriff, im englischen heißt es ja mobile phone oder celluar phone  :Smile:  Auch Scheinanglizismus genannt.

@eckobar: kein Kommentar   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@musv

Besser so?   :Laughing: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> @musv
> 
> Besser so?  
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Wie man sieht erhöt Linux auch das Allgemeinwissen  Wieder was gelernt 

 

Such den Fehler   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Knieper

Ich bin auch kein Freund der Rechtschreibreform, gerade was das Eindeutschen von Fremdwörtern angeht, begruesse aber durchaus einige Aenderungen. Die API wird langsam konsistenter.  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   @musv
> 
> Besser so?  
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

Hmm... aus was wird 'was ? Oder wie  :Smile: 

----------

## Knieper

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   @musv
> 
> Besser so?  
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

"Wie man sieht, erhöht Linux auch das Allgemeinwissen." würde vlt. eher passen. Leider gibt es kein "hohes" oder "tiefes" Wissen, daher moege man sich die Verwendung von zB. "erweitert" ueberlegen.

----------

## musv

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> @musv
> 
> Besser so?  
> 
> 

 

Haste fein gemacht.  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich arbeite in einer (deutschen) Firma, in der die offizielle Sprache englisch ist. Da ich den halben Tag und in fast jedem Meeting englisch sprechem muß, werden im Eifer des Gefechtes auch im Deutschen englische Wörter verwendet ganz einfach weil einem der passende deutsche Ausdruck spontan nicht mehr einfällt. Das mag evtl merkwüdig klingen, es passiert aber wenn man bestimmte Themen vorwiegend in Englisch diskutiert. Ich bin zwar kein Manager, muß aber mal hier eine Lanze für diese Spezies brechen..   :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Zufälligerweise bin ich gerade darüber gestolpert: http://www.zeit.de/2007/31/Deutsch-Speak?page=all

----------

## Knieper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maschiene
> 
> Interessant
> ...

 

*au

----------

## xraver

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *au

 

Hast doch trotzdem alles verstanden, oder?

Jaja...der Wein.

----------

## think4urs11

die letzten beiden Posts hier angehangen; stammen ursprünglich aus asus eee, was hält ihr davon?

----------

## Max Steel

Handy is deutsch kommt nämlihc von:

```
Hän die koi Kabel
```

----------

## UTgamer

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Aber konsequent Subsantive klein schreiben. Das lässt deinen Beiträg etwas lächerlich aussehen, schreibt man nicht in der englischen Sprache Substantive klein? 
> 
> seit dieser halbherzigen und schlecht durchgeführten bzw. überhaupt nicht durchdachten rechtschreibreform, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen soetas wie ein rechtschreib-guerilla zu werden. warum sollen nur die achso gelehrten rechtschreibreformer tun dürfen was sie wollen?!?!
> 
> aber danke für deine punktgenau analyse meines beitrags.

 

 :Arrow:   _eckobar_ wird rechtschreib-guerilla, ohje deine armen Mitmenschen. 

Ich habe es mit dem Wort Standard / Standart.

Für mich ist es eine Kombination aus dem Stand der Dinge und der Art an Lebenformen. Ein Standpunkt eben. Wenn ich das Wort trenne Stand - ard dann gibt es kein ard in deutsch. Aber die "Form" als Art sehr wohl. Ebenso zwingt einen rein biologisch die Zunge zur Formung eines T.

Am besten ich vermeide dieses geforderte denglisch Wort wo es nur geht, um mit meiner Ansicht nicht anzuecken.

Nun habe ich aber noch ein paar weitere Vorschläge um unser Forum etwas zu entdenglischen.   :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> mainboard = Hauptplatine
> 
> sound card = Tonkarte
> 
> compilieren (denglisch) = kompilieren
> ...

 

Würden wir den deutsch verfasste Texte überhaupt noch verstehen?

Wie würdet ihr euch verhalten wenn jemand wirklich alles in Deutsch schreibt?

Ich z.B. würde es gerne auf einen Test ankommen lassen wollen, Sprache wie in der Komputerpionierzeit.   :Laughing: 

Konrad Zuse hatte den ersten Komputer für die Privatwirtschaft hergestellt und er hatte kein Englisch verwendet.   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ich z.B. würde es gerne auf einen Test ankommen lassen wollen, Sprache wie in der Komputerpionierzeit.

 

Wer hier in bestem 80'er Jahre Siemens-EDV-Handbuch-Deutsch anfängt seine Artikel/Beiträge zu verfassen wird gebannt ... ohh Verzeihung, "des Forums verwiesen"  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Ich z.B. würde es gerne auf einen Test ankommen lassen wollen, Sprache wie in der Komputerpionierzeit. 
> 
> Wer hier in bestem 80'er Jahre Siemens-EDV-Handbuch-Deutsch anfängt seine Artikel/Beiträge zu verfassen wird gebannt ... ohh Verzeihung, "des Forums verwiesen" 

 

 :Shocked:   ups, mist ernst nehmen muß, schade.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Deutsch in deutschem Forum verboten.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Knieper

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das Wort trenne Stand - ard dann gibt es kein ard in deutsch.

 

Du trennst Einzelwoerter und suchst dann nach Bedeutungen? Also auch Deppich statt Teppich, weil es kein "Tepp" gibt?

 *Quote:*   

> Ebenso zwingt einen rein biologisch die Zunge zur Formung eines T.

 

Das haengt dann aber von Deinem Dialekt ab. Jaja... Deppich...

Folgende Uebersetzungen sind doch voellig normal und werden von mir auch meistens so benutzt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mainboard = Hauptplatine
> 
> compilieren (denglisch) = kompilieren
> ...

 

auch Thema statt Thread, Kornflocken  :Wink:  statt Cornflakes...

Mit folgenden Begriffen tu ich mich ein wenig schwer und benutze auch die englischen (immerhin noch Soundkarte):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sound card = Tonkarte
> 
> notebook = Klapprechner und nicht Notizbuch
> ...

 

----------

## UTgamer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Mit folgenden Begriffen tu ich mich ein wenig schwer und benutze auch die englischen (immerhin noch Soundkarte):
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> sound card = Tonkarte
> ...

 

Bei denen habe ich selbst erst Diskussionsforen wie z.B. unter dict.leo.org bemühen müssen.  :Wink: 

Ich würde sie aber verstehen, nur der Umdenkprozess muß erstmal angeleiert werden. *g*

[Edit]

Ja Standard werde ich schweren Herzens akzeptieren müßen, da die Kombination aus Stand und Art aus Art der (Lebens-)Form anscheinend weniger geläufig zu sein scheint.

PS: Habe 1984 mit einem Programmierkurs meine ersten Rechnererfahrungen gemacht, da wurde teils noch so gesprochen. Der Kursleiter hatte die ganzen englischen Begriffe noch sämtlichst übersetzt gehabt. *g*

----------

## jkoerner

Ich muss auch noch einen Schwank zum Besten geben ("Nu will ick nümms ok no mol een Döntsches wiesen", heißt das in meiner Eingeborenensprache. Bei der es übrigens nie eine standardisierte Rechtschreibung gab und hoffentlich auch nie geben wird)

Mutterbrett und Riesenbiß

Riecht nach meinem Dafürhalten ein wenig wie Zerknalltreibling oder Hubschrauber, Eindeutschversuche von vor ca 70 Jahren. Manch spezielle Fachbegriffe sollten schon in ihrem Originalzustand erhalten bleiben, ansonsten kann das in's Lächerliche abrutschen.   :Wink: 

----------

## hans0r

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Hrm, da bin ich ja schonmal gespannt, wieviele Rechtschreibfehlerchen ihr denn so im Buch finden werdet  
> 
> Mit M$-Word währe das nicht passiert .

 

Aua! Genau dieser Fehler läßt mein Herz am meisten Bluten. Konjunktiv II von sein um Gottes Willen ohne H.

 *Quote:*   

> ich wäre
> 
> du wär(e)st
> 
> er wäre
> ...

 

----------

## xraver

Jaja, meine guten Fehler.

Wie wä(hr)re es mal mit einer Hitlist - "Wer baut die meisten Rechtschreibfehler ein"

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Jaja, meine guten Fehler.
> 
> Wie wä(hr)re es mal mit einer Hitlist - "Wer baut die meisten Rechtschreibfehler ein"

 

Lieber nicht. Sonst versucht noch jemand zu "gewinnen" und keiner kann es mehr lesen  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

